# Dating Younger Women



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I read an article (unfortunately) on AskMen.com that basically said it's better to date a younger woman (18-25) because they're inexperienced, hotter, and have more energy. Aside from the fact that those are major generalizations, older women were considered 33-45, so what happens to the women in between 26 and 32? According to the writer, "anything younger is illegal and any older is like doing your mom." 

A common comment is that women from 18-25 are in their prime "birthing" years, so men are biologically more attracted to them, but it's actually from 22-27. Besides, I doubt Leonardo DiCarpio or Jason Statham are dating women 15+ younger for reproductive perks...

I've noticed a lot of guys on this website would prefer to date younger women, what's your reason? Do you find them more attractive than an oh-so old 33 year old? Is it the inexperience? Do women who are not in college or fresh out of high school intimidate you?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Interesting thread. In my case, I'd say inexperience factors in. Most of my rejections were from girls my age or older, but yet, the younger women at my school would hit on me occasionally. I don't know if they buy into the gender role thing (even though I follow feminist principles).


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

AllToAll said:


> I read an article (unfortunately) on AskMen.com that basically said it's better to date a younger woman (18-25) because *they're inexperience*, hotter, and have more energy. Aside from the fact that those are major generalizations, older women were considered 33-45, so what happens to the women in between 26 and 32? According to the writer, "anything younger is illegal and any older is like doing your mom."
> 
> A common comment is that women from 18-25 are in their prime "birthing" years, so men are biologically more attracted to them, but it's actually from 22-27. Besides, I doubt Leonardo DiCarpio or Jason Statham are dating women 15+ younger for reproductive perks...
> 
> I've noticed a lot of guys on this website would prefer to date younger women, what's your reason? Do you find them more attractive than an oh-so old 33 year old? Is it the inexperience? Do women who are not in college or fresh out of high school intimidate you?


I have come across that kind of man before. They like young women because they are inexperienced, i.e. can easily be taken for a ride.

I look much younger than I am which means I regularly get mistaken for quite young. It is amazing how much bull**** men tell you when they think you are inexperienced.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Lisa said:


> I have come across that kind of man before. They like young women because they are inexperienced, i.e. can easily be taken for a ride.
> 
> I look much younger than I am which means I regularly get mistaken for quite young. *It is amazing how much bull**** men tell you when they think you are inexperienced.*


Bolded part is very true, I've had the same experience.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

its like this, if the guy is thinking about getting laid, he'd aim for the inexperienced ones. 

if he's thinking about having someone to share good times with, someone who can understand him, comfort him, he'd go for the experienced ones. to be honest, sometimes even younger girls are mature more than old women. 

as for me, young ones are really a headache, they need constant attention, insecurity , trust issues and they can always misunderstand you. 

having a mature relationship with a smart person is what interests me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I go for what I'm attracted to physical and spiritually regardless of age (obviously over 18 though).

If I see a girl/woman of ANY age who I find physically attractive and I want to get to know her better I'll approach. Once we start talking and she seems cool then it's on.

The whole "age" thing is retarded. Go after what you find attractive. That's it. It's suppose to be that way. Age is no big deal at ALLLLLLLLLLLL. End of story.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

bwidger85 said:


> I go for what I'm attracted to physical and spiritually regardless of age (obviously over 18 though).
> 
> If I see a girl/woman of ANY age who I find physically attractive and I want to get to know her better I'll approach. Once we start talking and she seems cool then it's on.
> 
> The whole "age" thing is retarded. Go after what you find attractive. That's it. It's suppose to be that way. Age is no big deal at ALLLLLLLLLLLL. End of story.


definitely got that right. sometimes even grown ups and old people can be so immature!! so age doesn't matter , take me for example, i still do things that a 16 years old boy do >.> ... no im not telling


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

LWR said:


> definitely got that right. sometimes even grown ups and old people can be so immature!! so age doesn't matter , take me for example, i still do things that a 16 years old boy do >.> ... no im not telling


And honestly, I'm glad you do. Why? Because the world would be one boring-predictable place if you didn't!

The notion that one needs to act their age does nothing but hinder the beauty of life and also hinders one's personality and enjoyment.

Personally, I feel if people get over trying to "act" in ways that society wrongly accuses, and they start acting for themselves instead, then their lives begin to be fun again. It's not natural one thinks about one's age all the time. We should base most of our instincts not on man-made numbers and prerequisites but what natural instinctively tells us. This why it is important to listen to your own intuition. Society is wrong continuously and you should not look to it to be the correct guide to live your life.

My mom sent me a random card the other day:

"The longer I live the more beautiful life becomes"

We shouldn't make it more miserable the older we get.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

They're better to date, but not better to have a long-lasting relationship with

This is what I got from from a guy who I dated a while ago, who was 9 years older than me, no it wasn't exactly what he told me but I got that idea from him.. and it's true, he was afraid he would get dumped because, of course, 'girls just wanna have fun' A lot of guys actually wouldn't go for a women under a certain age just for this reason, a lot of guys actually want maturity

I don't mean to generalize anyone by the way


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

My girlfriend is 20, and i'll be 22 in 2 weeks, making her 1 1/2 year younger than me. That being said, i'm usually attracted to older women. My previous crushes and relationships were all on/with women older than me, with differences as big as 11 years. If anything, girls my own age usually don't grab my attention because I feel they don't really match with me. 
I simply find older women, even if it's just a couple of years older than me, to be much more attractive for various reasons. My girlfriend is, obviously, an exception here, but that article on AskMen.com normally doesn't hold true for me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

First, don't waste your time reading the BULL**** that is "AskMen.com". Add that to your list of blocked sites and never be tempted again (this is unless you, for whatever reason, are interested in understanding or attracting "those" types of guys).

Second, like everything else to do with attraction, this is not a choice. A guy does not CHOOSE to be attracted to younger girls. He just IS. I say the same thing to guys who complain about girls who are fixated on height. They can't help who they're attracted to and they're sure not going to change their ways based on an internet article or a few people voicing concerns about it, so you'd might as well leave them be and focus on the ones who don't care about that particular attribute.

Why do some guys prefer younger girls? There's a myriad of possible reasons for this... Who knows what they are -- there could be factors in his own biological drive, how he was raised, what kind of environment he grew up in, cultural influences, media influences, what kind of people he hung out with... It'll vary from guy to guy, but if you could get right down to the bottom of it, I'm sure there would be factors from all across the board -- nature and nurture. Whatever the real, complete reason, it goes a lot deeper than "she's inexperienced" or "she has more energy".

I'd also say that while some guys "prefer" younger, most of them aren't going to rule out a girl in her upper-20s or 30s just based on her age. He's not going to say "Show me ID, please" to make sure she's within a certain age parameter. What matters most, is if they click together.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I've dated older and women younger than me, but not as young as 21, because they usually drive me nuts after awhile. Older women usually in their early 30s, I feel tend to be much more mature and know what they want in life. The ones I have dated were kind of intimidating and bossy, kinda looked down on me as just another man they could control cause they know better.

Younger women tend to either think you're awesome or really attractive. They can still give you the attention, but sometimes can be clingy. It's a mix bucket and that article on Askmen.com happens to be pretty skewered and biased. I say, if you like a woman because of who she is and how she reciprocates your love, age is just a number and it doesn't matter.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> I've noticed a lot of guys on this website would prefer to date younger women, what's your reason? Do you find them more attractive than an oh-so old 33 year old? Is it the inexperience? Do women who are not in college or fresh out of high school intimidate you?


Quite the opposite for me at least. I'm much more intimidated by younger women where as I feel much more comfortable with women older than me. I'm not sure I could give a good reason why I feel that way though. My girlfriend was 5 years older than me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

huh said:


> Quite the opposite for me at least. I'm much more intimidated by younger women where as I feel much more comfortable with women older than me. I'm not sure I could give a good reason why I feel that way though. My girlfriend was 5 years older than me.


This is a perfect example of individual tastes. The OP should remember this.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> This is a perfect example of individual tastes. The OP should remember this.


The thread was a question, not a generalization of men. I still stand by the fact that there's a larger number of men here who'd date a younger woman versus an older one.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> The thread was a question, not a generalization of men. I still stand by the fact that there's a larger number of men here who'd date a younger woman versus an older one.


Indeed, both men and women have traits they typically look for. Just as a women is probably more likely to date an older guy. Statistically my preference is a bit unusual. There are always exceptions to the rule though.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Good grief! So...it all boils down to these men just caring about making a baby with a healthy young girl? How about being with someone because you want to be with them for who they are, not because they're in their "birthing years" or whatever. Primal instincts, geez I love 'em! :roll

I don't prefer younger women for reasons I won't get into(as not to offend anyone). Give me the older women! Experience and maturity are their selling points to me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Good grief! So...it all boils down to these men just caring about making a baby with a healthy young girl? How about being with someone because you want to be with them for who they are, not because they're in their "birthing years" or whatever. Primal instincts, geez I love 'em! :roll
> 
> *I don't prefer younger women for reasons I won't get into(as not to offend anyone).* Give me the older women! Experience and maturity are their selling points to me.


If anything I'd find it refreshing!


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Men who strictly date younger women try very hard to justify and rationalize their actions, just to create excuses that mask bull **** fears and unfair stereotypes. Its an epidemic. It basically boils down to overall shallowness, only focusing on looks, which inevitably fade. And sometimes, the more controlling and dominant personalities find it easier to control a younger and more naive individual. Why most men are scared ****less of strong, smart women with similar life experiences (ridiculous) may have to do with a long history of women being suppressed by men. Modern societies have equal rights, but its still deeply engraved in our culture to irrationally act upon sterotypes that have been around since the birth of civilization, before we knew anything about anything.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey now, I don't want to give you any ammo. From what I've seen of your past posts, you are like a shark to a misinformed fish. I fear that you are smarter than I. :b Not to mention that I'm tired, so I might dig myself into a hole. :lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Hey now, I don't want to give you any ammo. From what I've seen of your past posts, *you are like a shark to a misinformed fish*. I fear that you are smarter than I. :b Not to mention that I'm tired, so I might dig myself into a hole. :lol


Oh no! :lol

Honestly, though, I made the thread because I'm curious to read the replies. But I respect your decision if you don't want to share anything more....although I'm very curious. :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

AllToAll said:


> I read an article (unfortunately) on AskMen.com that basically said it's better to date a younger woman (18-25) because they're inexperienced, hotter, and have more energy. Aside from the fact that those are major generalizations, older women were considered 33-45, so what happens to the women in between 26 and 32? According to the writer, "anything younger is illegal and any older is like doing your mom."


How vile.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I feel really self conscious that I want to try dating a 20-21 year old classmate at 25, I can't imagine dating someone 18 when I'm 30 or older. I guess I could understand having a fling but I couldn't imagine it lasting seriously very often and I don't understand people who focus entirely on one age group like that. I'm attracted to people both older, younger and the same age as myself which I assume most people are.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> I've dated older and women younger than me, but not as young as 21, because they usually drive me nuts after awhile. Older women usually in their early 30s, I feel tend to be much more mature and know what they want in life. The ones I have dated were kind of intimidating and bossy, kinda looked down on me as just another man they could control cause they know better.
> 
> *Younger women tend to either think you're awesome or really attractive. They can still give you the attention, but sometimes can be clingy*. It's a mix bucket and that article on Askmen.com happens to be pretty skewered and biased. I say, if you like a woman because of who she is and how she reciprocates your love, age is just a number and it doesn't matter.


I love younger women....:love2

The askmen.com site is pretty sucky.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

everyone here is full of ****. You can't blame guys for trying to get a relationship with younger women. The older women say no, the women your age say no and the younger women might say yes. And when they do say yes everyone starts judging you. Why do women think all men are just trying to get in their pants? All I want is to go out with a down-to-earth person.

This is why I don't even bother.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Biological prime possibly?! hardwired to want what's best for your male gametes.

But it's a massive generalisation blanket to throw over _all_ or even the majority of men. Attraction comes in many forms, the most of which are non age defined.

Don't think about it too much, unless you're writing a thesis or something.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Oh no! :lol
> 
> Honestly, though, I made the thread because I'm curious to read the replies. But I respect your decision if you don't want to share anything more....although I'm very curious. :b


Ok, you talked me into it. :mum  I think that younger women are more prone to the issues of immaturity than an older woman...one who has lived and experienced life. What are those issues you may ask? I don't need a lynch mob after me refuting my opinion. Though, some were mentioned earlier(page1) in this thread. This isn't to say that all young ladies(wow that makes me sound old) are immature. There are always exceptions. I'm just saying that I think the best place to find a mature woman is higher in the age bracket.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I find some 19 year olds attractive, same as I find some 29 year olds, and some 39 year olds, attractive. 

It really depends on genetics, looks, and a vibe I get from them.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

although I believe that generally women are physically the most attractive to men just after they got out of puberty.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This also depends on the population pyramid. While birth rates are high as in stage 1, it is easier for men to date younger women because there are more young people than old people. Also in places where there is a high degree of economic inequality, there is probably a bigger age gap between spouses since women become more desperate and need a husband to survive (income becomes more important than looks/personality).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_pyramid


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Huh, I read that if you're older you shouldn't date anyone under 24. They're simply too unstable. I guess people have difference of opinions.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

The Stereotype:

Guys are mainly interested in a woman's beauty. Women are at their prime 18-22.

Women are interested in guys who look good, but more so guys that are mature, financial stable, confident.......so a guy tends to have most of those qualities in late 20s to mid 30s. I was pretty immature in my late teens and early 20s. 

The result is that the two populations in their prime-time are attracted to each other.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I find that I'm still interested In women in their twenties even though I'm 35. I guess I still feel like I'm 25 mentally and physically. Besides, most of the women my age or older are married or divorced with kids already. I also find that younger women are interested in me as well, in fact I think that I met more women over 25 when I was under 25 and now ten years later, I seem to meet more women under 25 if that makes any sense.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i guess according to ask men.com i'm old 30, but look wise i fall in the younger range. most guys I end up with are younger. I find from experience older (late 30's +), career oriented guys are less willing to deal with inconsistency and tend to be set in their ways. Whereas, younger ones 27 and below are more open. I think honestly older men might want something "young" but mostly its the hassle free factor that's the most appealing-whether that translates to control over someone more naivve, or with less relationship expectations, or independent minded is up to the individual. ultimately most men regardless of age should want a connection


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Why don't we discuss the other side of the coin? Why do women generally prefer to date older men? 

Instead of asking why Leonardo DiCaprio and Jason Statham are dating younger women, why not ask why their girlfriends are dating men who are 15 years their senior?

I saw an episode of Bill Maher's talk show in which he and a panel of women were discussing the question. They came up with a lot of very insightful reasons why women prefered older men to younger ones. Younger men were immature, unreliable, shallow, uncaring. The final judgment on younger men, pronounced by Bill Maher and agreed to by the laughing female panel was that younger men were "pretty much worthless".


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

pita said:


> How vile.


I know... I regret clicking the link.



offbyone said:


> I feel really self conscious that I want to try dating a 20-21 year old classmate at 25, I can't imagine dating someone 18 when I'm 30 or older. I guess I could understand having a fling but I couldn't imagine it lasting seriously very often and I don't understand people who focus entirely on one age group like that. I'm attracted to people both older, younger and the same age as myself which I assume most people are.


You're really rocking the cradle there, sir. 
By the look of some posts, a lot of people do see it your way. The AskMen article just rubbed me the wrong way. Not to mention many posts in this website...



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Biological prime possibly?! hardwired to want what's best for your male gametes.
> 
> But it's a massive generalisation blanket to throw over _all_ or even the majority of men. Attraction comes in many forms, the most of which are non age defined.
> 
> *Don't think about it too much, unless you're writing a thesis or something.*


:lol 
The curiosity came up when my sister told me her ex-boyfriend only dated younger women now because he thinks they're more attractive (he's in his late 20s). I googled "men prefer younger women" and this gem came up. Plus, I have seen quite a few posts in this website from men along the lines of "women should stay 19 forever" or "we should hang out in high schools and look at 'fresh-faced' 18 year-olds." :roll
I was beginning to lose hope in men, but it has been reinstated by some of you. :b



jsgt said:


> Ok, you talked me into it. :mum  I think that younger women are more prone to the issues of immaturity than an older woman...one who has lived and experienced life. What are those issues you may ask? I don't need a lynch mob after me refuting my opinion. Though, some were mentioned earlier(page1) in this thread. This isn't to say that all young ladies(wow that makes me sound old) are immature. There are always exceptions. I'm just saying that I think the best place to find a mature woman is higher in the age bracket.


Definitely more prone. I can't argue with that.



Dane said:


> Why don't we discuss the other side of the coin? Why do women generally prefer to date older men?
> 
> *Instead of asking why Leonardo DiCaprio and Jason Statham are dating younger women, why not ask why their girlfriends are dating men who are 15 years their senior?*
> 
> I saw an episode of Bill Maher's talk show in which he and a panel of women were discussing the question. They came up with a lot of very insightful reasons why women prefered older men to younger ones. Younger men were immature, unreliable, shallow, uncaring. The final judgment on younger men, pronounced by Bill Maher and agreed to by the laughing female panel was that younger men were "pretty much worthless".


The reason why I don't ask is because, personally, I don't prefer to date older men. Actually, most of the women I know like dating guys in their own age-range. Obviously, I would not _not_ date a guy 10 years older because of his age if we have a "connection," but ideally we'd both be around the same age. I don't fetishize older men the way AskMen.com fetishizes younger women.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I am actually really surprised any time I hear about a woman my age dating someone 10+ years older. All the women I know in long-term relationships date guys around the same age. Occasionally the man will be around 2-3 years older, but that's about it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What would really suck about marrying a man 10 years older than you is that statistically he will die about 15 years before you. So you can be pretty sure that you will be the one caring for him in his final years, not vice-versa. The other thing is that a good percentage of men over 40 have erectile dysfunction or just smushy erections in general. Guess you can use viagra. But can you use it every time you have sex?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> ... smushy erections ...


*giggles like a school girl*

oh boy I need to grow up :teeth


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dated an 19 yr old when I was 24. NEVER again. It's a generalization. People with sense I imagine will date closer to their age.

I would date older by probably 2-3yrs with little apprehension. At the same time; Being 25 I look for the 24-26 range but I feel if I were 30 I would accept 25-33ish. Once you get to around the mid twenties peoples lives start to stabilize (usually) so going lower would appeal more to me as long as that was the case.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

At my age, anyone under 25 is practically a teen.


----------

